
The Open Philanthropy Project AI Fellows Program - MayDaniel
http://www.openphilanthropy.org/focus/global-catastrophic-risks/potential-risks-advanced-artificial-intelligence/open-philanthropy-project-ai-fellows-program
======
arikr
I love seeing stuff like this. Thanks to all of the people in the world who
take the time to identify causes they care about, promising routes to work on
them, and then take action on the promising routes.

